# Coldest you'll paint outside



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats the coldest temp outside that you will apply paint in?
And before anyone asks..we'll say latex. 

(I'll start with 37 - 41 degree's) Fresh start prime / Ben Moore top


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Saw a guy in Dedham a couple of years ago priming something at 28 while it was snowing.

As you know, most alkyds say not below 50. Calif had a linssed oil ext primer ("Universal Primer") that was good down to 40

The oldtimers would add alcohol to lower the usable temp - the hard cores, knowing how little blood was in their alcohol system, would just pee in the paint.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't usually go below 50 because it it only gets to 50 outside for a hi, then the surface temp usually is not 50. Also the dew here in the Midwest on cold mornings is around till 10 am some times and then gets dark at 4 or 5pm not worth trying to bill out a full day.

We are done outside for the season... see you next year


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

but when i pee in the paint it smells like coffee.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

maybe throw a turd in your wallpaper paste too.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i paint down to 35. one more to go.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

,,,,


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

35 outside temp (must be 35 by 10 am)


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Most the good paints say 35 so thats what I go by. But if you look on the back they usually say not below 35 for the next 24 hours, which honestly I dont go by. Charlie


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

10 degrees celsius. I thinks thats about 50 for you americans


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

40 degrees, surface and air and improving for at least 4 hours. Dew point must be 5 degrees below surface temperature and improving.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

>>>>sh wms Resilience<<<<<


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

*I remember seeing*

a cold weather latex paint from ICI a few years ago that said 0 degrees Celcius or 32 F...I try to stay indoors from October-1 on....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You can get cold weather paint that is good to about freezing, buy about 45-50 is my cut off for being miserable


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> >>>>sh wms Resilience<<<<<


I used this for the first time today on a store front. It's a nice paint. Thick, covers good, and dried pretty fast for as cold as it was this morning. :thumbup:

I'll paint outside down to 35. Try to get away from outside painting once the temps start hanging around 50 & below though.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

we had one last garage to paint. It was real cold today, high of 53 low of 39. I had to put halogen lights on it to get it to dry before it got dark (and wet and cold) Got the body painted today between 11 and 3. Trim tomorrow. Thats it thats all for exterior this season.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Me? I dont paint anything outside below 50 degrees.
I'll have my guys, on the other hand, out there painting as long as its above 35 by late morning.


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

If I am starved for work I'll paint down to 35. If not, 50. I am finishing up my last exterior today. Thank God, it's getting pretty cold out there.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Me? I dont paint anything outside below 50 degrees.

I don't even like to go outside below 50, paint? don't think so.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Was painting exteriors with Duration last year in late November when snow was flying.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just heard about this O'leary paint today from another painter. 100% acrylic and good down to 20F. http://www.olearypaint.com/architect_source/tab 7/2500 PC Line.pdf


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

dean, do you have oleary near you??? my vendor is out of kalamazoo, and the rep from that store is top notch.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

There is a store in downtown GR, out of my way usually and I only went there to get supplies for a charity job I was heading up since they were donating the materials.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I am less worried about air temp, than the temp of the material being painted. If it is on a shady side, it can hold the cold for awhile.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I did a repaint last year on Dec. 1 with SW A-100. IIRC it was 38 for a high. We started on the east side, painted the south side, jumped to the north side, and finished the west side last. The house still looks great, but I was NERVOUS 

We have very little humidity though:thumbsup:


----------



## Boyfromthenorth (Jun 18, 2008)

A lot of paints now say 35 degrees. HOWEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Surfactant leeching!!!! Thats when the paint doesn't dry enough before the temp drops and the dew (eventually frost) moves in and pulls the surfactants out of the paint. Its makes these white streaks, which are especially noticeable on darker colors. It will usually fix itself with a little sun and just level out or wash away. And frankly, it doesn't really affect the strength of the coating. It does however look like garbage and would very much annoy any customer. Be careful of dark colors especially, unless you're using Aura which doesn't use regular colorants.


----------



## Thomas Painting (Aug 11, 2008)

I was painting the other morning .... it was 34. That was cold enough.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Aura will surfacant leach as well if it gets wet. In fact, Aura is the first time I have noticed it (horizontal area above windows where dew fell).


----------



## queenbogalina (Dec 2, 2011)

I am using Sea SHore by MAB paints. It says it's good to 35 degrees. I am painting new trim boards, and was thinking maybe of painting the first coat indoors, then doing the second coat outdoors. Anybody do this?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A) Check outside thermometer
B) Read instructions
C) learn from past experience
D) Please check date of thread before necro posting


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I kind of like necro posting, it's like bringing out old friends you haven't heard from in a while.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Fuller Obrien "Wheather King" 33 Deg F Reno NV


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> I kind of like necro posting, it's like bringing out old friends you haven't heard from in a while.



I'm sure you meant " like *digging up* old friends you haven't heard from in a while."


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

The one thing this thread proves is that these modern exterior latexes will survive colder weather than I can.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

once the night drops to the 40's we are done. Never had an exterior fail.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a crew working all weekend outside painting for a condo complex, metal doors and the trim around the. We will wait till at least 10 am to paint and measure the temp of the doors and wood before painting. We will warranty it for two years, if we have a callback we will take care of it. Kind of like rolling the dice but they want it done.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For the win on cold weather exterior acrylic paint 
http://www.olearypaint.com/documents/2500%20PC%20Line.pdf


----------



## Jesse-N-Becca (Jul 23, 2010)

35 degree with good weather the day before and after dew point has to be 5 or better below for the next few days. has too. Next couple days are really really important. Be very careful and pay particular attention to eaves as they are in a more 'dampened' area and watch for all caulked joints...if your dew point shoots up...chernobyl. The exterior takes forever and a freaking day to dry. And good luck trimming if you get overspray on trim. I just finished one up today. the gc didn't listen and wanted the exterior done...i told him it rained the day before and tomorrow will rain also...he said well..you are using weather clad right?....i said...Riiiggghhht.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

For me, when the temp gets to 50, I am done for the season. Spring will come again and the damn houses are not going anywhere.:whistling2:


Please check date of thread before necro posting :notworthy:


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

50 degrees? Yeah spring will come but 50 is warm!


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

*Don't care what the can says*

The can might say 35 degree's . But my body says that's to cold. 40's as low as I'll go.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Julian&co said:


> 50 degrees? Yeah spring will come but 50 is warm!


 
Not when the body( your's) is old:blink:


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

Many moons ago my boss had me and another guy painting in 25-30 degree weather. He tried to blame us for the brown paint chalking up by saying we weren't working fast enough. Ah, the bad old days.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

eric113 said:


> Many moons ago my boss had me and another guy painting in 25-30 degree weather. He tried to blame us for the brown paint chalking up by saying we weren't working fast enough. Ah, the bad old days.


I had the same situation, it was actually snowing and the boss says,"It's oil it will be fine".


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I had the same situation, it was actually snowing and the boss says,"It's oil it will be fine".


Let me guess. He then got in his warm truck and drove away.

(Later on he called the paint store to complain. The guy told him it was too cold to paint, naturally. It killed him to own up to his mistake.)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this is one reason painters should be able to READ

The lowest temp I've seen on the back of a can of oil is 40. 

If they can't read, how the hell do they draw up contracts?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

eric113 said:


> Let me guess. He then got in his warm truck and drove away.
> 
> (Later on he called the paint store to complain. The guy told him it was too cold to paint, naturally. It killed him to own up to his mistake.)


 
You got it:yes:

except he certainly never called the paint store but he did collect the check fron the ho

about a year later started snorting all the profits and went out of business


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

chrisn said:


> You got it:yes:
> 
> except he certainly never called the paint store but he did collect the check fron the ho
> 
> about a year later started snorting all the profits and went out of business


There is nothing in the world worse that working for a knothead (or a dope head) my ex boss didn't need drugs to act stupid- LOL


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter (May 7, 2008)

*Fair weather painter*

Call me a sissy, but I only paint outdoors when the weather is going to be warm enough overnight. If the can says 55 degrees, I don't put it on unless it will be 55 degrees for the following 24 hours.

If you stop painting at 4 p.m., and the temperature drops, your paint isn't drying. I did a tiny soffet one evening above a door for a guy who _absolutely_ needed it painted right now so he could sell the house; paint label said it was good down to 35, but when I came back in the morning, it was still wet. Go figure.

I also don't want to paint outdoors if the chance of precipitation is above 20 percent.


----------



## Amish Elecvtrician (Jul 3, 2011)

When painting outside in cold weather, it really, really matters whether you are in the sun or the shade.

On steel, facing the sun, I've often found surface temperatures in the 60's, even when the thermometer read in the 20's. The moment you get into the shade, that temp drops like a rock.

In a similar manner, it helps if you're out of the wind.

Likewise, it matters if the paint is dark, or the surface is dark to begin with. 

I'll have to do some patching this week, mostly in the shade, white-on-white. Temps will rarely get above 50. Yet, I'll try it- counting on the poor condition of the surface to hide an imperfect job.

Naturally, I'll 'cheat' .... mainly by heating the paint to maybe 80 before I go out and spray it. Once applied, the stuff can take all winter to fully cure (protected area, no touching).


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

You can paint oil in the snow. No problem. Lol.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

kingsebi said:


> You can paint oil in the snow. No problem. Lol.


I will acknowledge that from personal experience.
Whether it it was bonded come spring don't know.:blink:


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

I am painting the interior of a house with no heat right now. I would say its about 45 degrees in here. All warranties are void due to condition of house. Caulk popping is what I figure the main issue will be once they fire up the furnace. 
This house has been underway for 8 years, yet sill no heat or electrical service in the house. They want it done yesterday after 8 years of nothing, so I am doing it, but it ain't right.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

i just got a call asking if i sell low temp paint. (35) it is 15 out today but it will warm up to 35 on friday. i told him you should not paint now it is past the point. after 10 min explaining why he should not paint. he calls backs saying he will rent larger heaters to heat up the surface of the house. then paint. again not going to work....then about 10 more min later a 3rd call saying that HD told him as long as it is over 35 he can paint with behr. i am waiting for next week when he calls to tell me that the paint is not longer on the house and blames me for it. oy why call the people that know what they are talking about if you are going to call around until you hear what you want to hear.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure the paint will dry fine, but will interior coating not rated for that cure properly t their full potential?


----------



## In Demand (Mar 24, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am sure the paint will dry fine, but will interior coating not rated for that cure properly t their full potential?


I doubt it. The HO is messed up. He won't turn the heat on. GC as already made him sign a waiver saying he refused to turn on heat so there will be no warranty on anything I do. I have a copy of it. The guy won't listen to reason, he knows it all.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

madochio said:


> i just got a call asking if i sell low temp paint. (35) it is 15 out today but it will warm up to 35 on friday. i told him you should not paint now it is past the point. after 10 min explaining why he should not paint. he calls backs saying he will rent larger heaters to heat up the surface of the house. then paint. again not going to work....then about 10 more min later a 3rd call saying that HD told him as long as it is over 35 he can paint with behr. i am waiting for next week when he calls to tell me that the paint is not longer on the house and blames me for it. oy why call the people that know what they are talking about if you are going to call around until you hear what you want to hear.


no thats just plain funny:laughing:


----------

